# weight of 2005 San Mateo



## PixelPaul (Oct 8, 2004)

Was interested in a 2005 San Mateo 53cm, and was wondering how much this bike weighs. Did not see any weights listed on the Bianchi USA website. Does anyone know? Also if anyone owns this bike and would care to comment about it, that would be most appreciated.


----------



## PixelPaul (Oct 8, 2004)

Does anybody have contact information for Bianchi USA? I don't see any email or phone number on their website.


----------



## encavale (Jan 9, 2005)

i purchased the san mateo 53cm this past february and it is my first road bike. although i have no other frame of reference, the bike rides and fits me well and is good for a first timer. i generally ride 40+ miles when i take her out on rolling terrain outside of NYC. although i have not set it on a scale and weighed the bicycle, its about 20 pounds with all the components that it comes with. First upgrade, though, was to get rid of pedals. 

With that, since it is my first bike, weight was not that much of an issue for me. i wanted a solid frame with decent components (veloce) and wheels (campy vento). The veloce shifts with ease. i just maintain the ders. and chain and keep them clean and lubed. the wheels have held up well. (even when i inadvertently punish them.) 

Overall, the ride is smooth but is jittery and bouncy when taking on rough surfaces. I avoid roads that i know are going to be problematic but fortunately most of the roads are in good to excellent condition.

It handles well on turns on the flats and going downhill. And accelerates easily when necessary. 

Climbing up steep inclines i feel has more to do with the riders conditioning as opposed to the bike but getting up hills isnt a problem. lighter the bike the easier it goes up. so too for the man. 

So if its your first bike i'd say pull the trigger. But, if you've been riding for a while and have expereince with good components and wheels then this bike is not for you. Go with a lighter frame with better components and wheels.

Hope this helps.


----------



## texascyclist (May 10, 2005)

19lb 12 oz

http://www.bicycling.com/tourdefrance/bikesofthetour/0,5976,-12153-701,00.html


----------



## hecbom (Jul 5, 2005)

PixelPaul said:


> Was interested in a 2005 San Mateo 53cm, and was wondering how much this bike weighs. Did not see any weights listed on the Bianchi USA website. Does anyone know? Also if anyone owns this bike and would care to comment about it, that would be most appreciated.


 I bought one two weeks ago a 49cm size since I am 5' 6". I put the Bike on a Digital Scale here at work .We use it to weigh Aircraft part so it is good to .5 grams. My Bike as is weighs 18 lbs 8 onz. I plan on getting lighter wheels and save at least a pound.


----------



## outdoors-maniac (Nov 15, 2005)

*05 san mateo*



PixelPaul said:


> Was interested in a 2005 San Mateo 53cm, and was wondering how much this bike weighs. Did not see any weights listed on the Bianchi USA website. Does anyone know? Also if anyone owns this bike and would care to comment about it, that would be most appreciated.


I bought an 05 san mateo 55 cm a few weeks ago it is a fantastic bike I love the campy italion grupo the wheels are a little heavey I can't wait to replace them with some top end mavics My bike weighs right at 20 pounds right now. I have added a full carbon fork carbon, FSA carbon headset, bianchi carbon stem, winwood carbon handel bars (46cm), and a winwood carbon seat post. The campy vento wheelset is the only part still really weighing my bike down. overall the bike is remarkable and my riding has improoved a lot going from a fully allu. frame to this san mateo frame.


----------



## hecbom (Jul 5, 2005)

*Upgrades to the San Mateo*

As usual we get caught up in the component swapping craze so I replaced the Vento wheels with the Campy Eurus wheels, the crank, bottom bracket, front and rear deraillers with the Record carbon. The Seat post is an ITM Carbon. Most the parts were bought at almost wholesale through a supplier friend of mine. Bike is now at 16lb 9oz. Bike is great in the hills(Mountains) around the Big Bear area here in So. Calf.


----------



## outdoors-maniac (Nov 15, 2005)

hecbom said:


> As usual we get caught up in the component swapping craze so I replaced the Vento wheels with the Campy Eurus wheels, the crank, bottom bracket, front and rear deraillers with the Record carbon. The Seat post is an ITM Carbon. Most the parts were bought at almost wholesale through a supplier friend of mine. Bike is now at 16lb 9oz. Bike is great in the hills(Mountains) around the Big Bear area here in So. Calf.



Sounds great. I have a few things left that id like to do on top of what ive already done: replace my crank with an FSA carbon K-force mega exo not sure if im going to go compact or stay with the standard( ive gotten strong on my standard since i purchased my bike 3 weeks ago coming from a tripple 9 speed so im considering staying with the stan.), I would like to get an arione titanium saddle (230 Grams) and Id like to get the mac dady wheel set the Ksyrium ES wheelset. After thats all done i will be where I want to be and probably start replacing my veloce components to record. Its funny no matter what I do there is always something else I want to do to my bike that costs a fortune but its so much fun!


----------



## outdoors-maniac (Nov 15, 2005)

*san mateo weight*



hecbom said:


> As usual we get caught up in the component swapping craze so I replaced the Vento wheels with the Campy Eurus wheels, the crank, bottom bracket, front and rear deraillers with the Record carbon. The Seat post is an ITM Carbon. Most the parts were bought at almost wholesale through a supplier friend of mine. Bike is now at 16lb 9oz. Bike is great in the hills(Mountains) around the Big Bear area here in So. Calf.


What size fram is your san mateo I've been spending monet left and right trying to get my bike to 17 some odd pounds. I'm about to give up and buy an FG lite frame. that should do the trick.


----------



## hecbom (Jul 5, 2005)

Maniac

My frame is a 49cm. I replaced the Veloce components with the Record because I originally was going to use them with a Times Frame I had. This frame is .989 Kg without a headset. The Bianchi frame (San Mateo) is really an SL 3/ Al-Carbon frame from 04. This is the reason I bought the Bike in the first place. This frame , stripped down with the headset only weighs 1.5Kg on a digital scale here at work. My Times frame in comparison is all Carbon but I don't like it so I sold it to my brother for what I paid for. I ride my Bianchi with the 05 Eurus wheels at 1565g with a record Ti cassette. If you want to get the weight down on your San Mateo, use the Vento wheels for training and get yourself a set of Eurus or Neuron Tubulars at 1.47 Kg a set. By the way, this bike is extremly stable going downhill. I ride in the mountains close to my house so up I go down I zip and believe me I have seen 75 kph on my cycle computer on my way down. In contrast my 80's Colnago is a little twichi (Different older Geometry) and I don't feel as safe.


----------

